# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum > IMO >  NATIONAL CONTACT POINTS FOR SAFETY AND POLLUTION PREVENTION AND RESPONSE

## Leo

Under this subject you may find the *National contact point for Safety and Pollution prevention and responce* as porvided by IMO on 31 Decemeber 2008. Updates whenever will be published by sourcre: IMO/Bimco.

----------

